# top three muskie lakes you want to fish



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

In no order:
St. Claire
Mille lacs
Cave Run this weekend. I love having a top 5 muskie fishery as my home lake.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

alum, alum, & alum....I guess I am just set in my ways, and is very close too 
I only catch them by accident


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

st claire
Melton hill in tennessee I heard when the steam plant is running the musky stack up aroung the discharge. 
Anywhere in wisconsin.


----------



## Fish Whisperer (Jul 11, 2006)

Lake St Claire is amazing for perch, small mouth, and muskies. The big problem with the lake, though, is access. Most of its shoreline is private and there only a couple of public ramps. This time of year the muskies are close to shore fattening up. Catch a perch with a worm, then fish for muskies with the perch. In the spring or fall Lake St Claire is worth the drive to Detroit for great bass and musky fishing.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Lake Vermillion, Lake of the woods, St. Lawrence River....I wouldn't rate the Cave as a top five muskie fishery. I can think of lots of places that I would rather fish. I'll go top five for this area.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Top 3 in the world:

1. St Claire
2. Lake Of The Woods (Sabaskong Bay)
3. Eagle Lake


Top 3 in Ohio:

1. Piedmont - I really, really, really wish I lived closer to this lake. 
2. Westbrach - under-rated fishery
3. Eastfork - just because it's new and the fish haven't seen a lot of muskie fishing pressure.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Mason52 said:


> Lake Vermillion, Lake of the woods, St. Lawrence River....I wouldn't rate the Cave as a top five muskie fishery. I can think of lots of places that I would rather fish. I'll go top five for this area.


Mason52, I respect your oppinion but i have to disagree. Cave run is in a class by itself for this area. MN and WI anglers leave their world class fisheries to fish the Cave. They don't leave their fisheries to fish Alum, West Branch, etc.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Top 3, in this order:
1. St. Lawrence River - Come on, chances at a 55"-60" class fish 50+ pounds? no brainer

2. Lake of the Woods - largest body of water other than the Great Lakes, huge fish potential

3. Vermillion - "Mini LOTW". Tons of 50's come out year after year. 


In regards to Cave Run, I think many of the Mid-West anglers that fish MN and WI during their main season fish Cave Run early in the year because their home waters are closed. Cave has an open season and no rod limits, allowing guys like Gregg to destroy a stocked fishery. Why wouldn't they fish there in their offseason? If you asked Gregg what his top 3 fisheries in the world would be, I am guessing he would not mention Cave Run. Top 5? Maybe. They simply fish there for economic reasons.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

1. LOTW
2. St. Larry
3. A place not crowded by the masses!


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

1) Rowan
2 & 3) LOTW, Eagle, Lac Seul - pick 2!

Place I've fished that never gets old: North Twin (WI)



MuskieJim said:


> In regards to Cave Run, I think many of the Mid-West anglers that fish MN and WI during their main season fish Cave Run early in the year because their home waters are closed.


In a word, yep.


----------



## Whitemw (Aug 15, 2011)

1. Melton hill ( Tennessee) great striper fishing In the resovoir 
2.lake staint Clair
3. Lower manitou


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

1) St. Lawrence River
2) LOTW
3) East Fork

Haven't fished these waters for muskies, yet!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Legend killer said:


> Mason52, I respect your oppinion but i have to disagree. Cave run is in a class by itself for this area. MN and WI anglers leave their world class fisheries to fish the Cave. They don't leave their fisheries to fish Alum, West Branch, etc.


Yes they do, but it's in the spring when there lakes are covered in 2 ft of ice. Or before the season begins up North, or after it's over. 
And it gets lots of publicity from Tony, Greg and Crash. I mean the Cave is how they make there money, at least a good chunk of it.

The Cave is a great lake, and yes you love it, just not world class.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

imalt said:


> Anywhere in wisconsin.


+1 I'd add Minnesota and Canada to that as well.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

- Georgian Bay (Pickerel/French Rivers)
- Kawartha Lakes
- Lake St. Clair

Local:

- Pymatuning
- Chautauqua

Both above mentioned bodies of water had some of the countries first and state of the art muskie hatcheries for their time...the midwest "land of lakes" followed suit and fortunately for them had premier habitat.

Cave Run is a manufactured, un-natural muskie fishery that has come a long way in the past 10-15 years. It is certainly good muskie waters...I, however, would not rank it among some of the natural/historical bodies of water known for muskies mentioned above.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I first fished the Georgian bay when I was a kid. I've never really experienced anything like it. Places like that spoil you. 

Quetico Mike has me wanting to try out the fishing at Quetico Province Park too. Phenomenal pike and SMB fishery up there.


----------



## allegheny river kid (Apr 9, 2010)

Bodies of water i want to fish but haven't

1st LOTW
2nd Ottawa River
3rd Georgian Bay


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ShutUpNFish said:


> - Georgian Bay (Pickerel/French Rivers)
> - Kawartha Lakes
> - Lake St. Clair
> 
> ...


Pymatuning isn't too natural....

Places I want to try
1. Lake of the Woods
2, St. Lawrence River (not a lake but who cares)
3. Lac Seul
Places I've tried and would go back in a flash
1. Lake St. Clair
2. Moon River / Georgian Bay
3. Lac Courte Oreilles Wisconsin
4. Lake Okoboji Iowa


----------

